# Shifter popped out and now no gears



## Liverpool8 (Mar 30, 2014)

Shifter came out for the second time with no gears; last time I could get 3rd out of it. Local VW shop said it was the plastic bit that has worn and won't hold the shifter in place.

Anyone had this issue and/or got it fixed that can tell me where to find the part? Been to hansautoparts.com, fcpeuro.com, and eeuroparts.com with no luck.

Need to get this fixed soon as I work in Glacier National Park until September. Outside of this the car is a champ.


----------



## A3 Jed-duh (Aug 10, 2006)

If it's the part I think it is, contact Alaincopter on the Fox forum. He has bushing kits from Brazil that fit our B-1s and is a great guy to deal with. Let us know how it goes. good luck!


----------



## A3 Jed-duh (Aug 10, 2006)

Whoops, just noticed you have a Quantum. Hope you find a fix, no help here


----------



## krautwhlz (May 10, 2010)

Several 'kits' are available on ebay; just type in "VW Quantum shifter bushings". Admittedly they're demanding some high tariff for a few tiny plastic bushings, but IIRC they were always rather pricey ('back in the day') at the parts dept. of the local VW stealership. 

Good news is that if you get the whole mess squeaky clean, & reassemble using a good polyethylene grease in all the bushings, they seem to last a long time. IMO mud, gravel, sand & off-roading (and maybe over-tightening in a couple of places?) are the enemies of those bushings. The 'ball'-looking shifter fulcrum piece under the shift boot likes an occasional lube too.

Actually not a bad job to take apart & clean / re-lube the assembly every few years. The replacements I installed well over 100K miles ago have always looked good on re-inspection & service.

That said, maybe I'll ask Santa for an extra bushing set for XMAS, ya' know... just in case!

J.R.
SoCal


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

The Syncro uses a totally different shifter then the Fox, Dasher, FWD Quantums. It's the exact same shifter as the Audi 4000 quattro & Coupe quattro turbo. 

Check http://store.034motorsport.com/prod...0-90-urq/shifter-bushing-016-oem-replica.html http://store.034motorsport.com/012-016-01e-short-shift-kit-20838.html


----------



## Liverpool8 (Mar 30, 2014)

Finally found where the problem is. It's where the shifter linkage meets the transmission. The plastic bit on the end of the linkage is worn and popped free of the ball joint that then connects to the transmission. Certainly not what I was thinking it was. 

Thanks for the help so far. I'm going to try the websites given and see where I can get from there and also try the Audi sections.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

The dogbone link? Make a new one. Cost, ~$10. I did mine last year, working great still.  
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ntum-today&p=81034708&viewfull=1#post81034708


----------



## Liverpool8 (Mar 30, 2014)

Holy crap. That looks and sounds like what I am looking for. Having a lot of issue getting under the car enough to have a proper look. Hopefully tomorrow I can get my car to our shop to get under it. If this is in fact what I need it would be amazing. Let you know.


----------



## Aliraza2 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thx folks. I mistakenly typed #114 "resistor " when I actually meant to say #114 relay switch. Trying to find its location for this relay switch. Also to answer one reply, no cold air blows even while at van is at moving speed.thanks again for any help!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Aliraza2 said:


> Thx folks. I mistakenly typed #114 "resistor " when I actually meant to say #114 relay switch. Trying to find its location for this relay switch. Also to answer one reply, no cold air blows even while at van is at moving speed.thanks again for any help!


 Come again? 
Van? 

Did you post to the wrong forum?


----------



## Liverpool8 (Mar 30, 2014)

Finally looked at it today and found it's not the dogbone, that's the adjuster rod (which I will probably replace anyway at this point since I am there). I am looking for the next part down. It the bushing that locks the shifter rod to the transmission about 2 inches from the ball joint that connects to the dogbone.


----------



## Liverpool8 (Mar 30, 2014)

eurowner said:


> The Syncro uses a totally different shifter then the Fox, Dasher, FWD Quantums. It's the exact same shifter as the Audi 4000 quattro & Coupe quattro turbo.
> 
> Check http://store.034motorsport.com/prod...0-90-urq/shifter-bushing-016-oem-replica.html http://store.034motorsport.com/012-016-01e-short-shift-kit-20838.html


The first one is exactly it. Thank you. Finally got under today and pulled it out and that is what I need. Hot Daniel (my car) will be back on the road soon.


----------

